# Someone DID mention Bettas are addictive...



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

So I find myself breaking my own promise of never buying an animal from a pet store. -__- And I broke the rule because of a damned BETTA! OMG. On the one hand, I am incredibly disappointed in myself, yet on the other hand, I am TOTALLY stoked!

I resisted countless adorable fuzzy faces... but THIS. OMG. I took one look and was like, "he's GORGEOUS!" And "I want him!" >.<

Anyway, without further ado! The temptation that caused me to fall into the category of morally lesser beings who support the commercial sale of animals:




























It's that STRIPE! I swear to GOD it's that damn stripe that just got to me. It was the cutest little thing ever! I was like... aw... you've got a stripe! And for some reason, I just couldn't leave without him. The people at Big Al's must be like... uh huh. Crazy person glued to the betta rack.

Although... I have to admit, that I think I knew this was going to happen subconsciously. Because it just so happens that about a month ago, I found a 2 gal tank at Value Village. And it just so happened that I've had it cycling. And it just so happened that I stumbled into Pet Value and came out with another mini heater and filter. It seemed like my subconscious was PLANNING this. 

Anyway, this is his home for now:










I want more plants.
And Mr. GORGEOUS needs an awesome name. *Suggestions?*

p.s. my other guy (who's peach-coloured and has red spots on his fins/tail) is called Drakon. I'd like something at least equally epic for this guy! 

Thanks!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! That's a BEAUTIFUL fish! :nicefish:


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Despite the fact that bettas are freshwater fish, I think you should name him Manannan Mac Lir. He's the celtic sea god. 

You could call him Manny for short. :-D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

cool betta! You could call him emerald or gem.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You should name him Lahar. It's some God's name.  

He's gorgeous!! 

They sure are addictive!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, my, freaking, gosh. That's a beautiful betta  

You ought to name him Osiris (the egyptian god of water)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's pretty.

I do want to note that many of our members buy their fish from pet stores so it might not be such a good idea to insult us by calling us "lesser beings". Not all pet stores are bad and buying a fish from a pet store is vastly different than buying a puppy or a ferret.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

1fish2fish, I doubt he ment to offend, more just be dramatic


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

JKfish said:


> 1fish2fish, I doubt he ment to offend, more just be dramatic


Maybe not, but it's very rude. 
Your new guy is very pretty. Is he a HM?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

So cute! Is that a new tank? If so it needs to be cycled first-fish out preferably-read all about it here http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

pretty!
you should name him Tigger. 

i dont know i just like that name.
tigger has stripes,he has a stripe.....


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, and name suggestions! I'm totally liking Osiris, "Manny" and I liked the sound of "Lahar", but I looked it up, and he's a cattle-god.

Hmmm.
And Osiris just reminds me of Egyptian mummy MVPs... (I played too many games as a kid).

I'm gonna see if calling him "Manny" clicks. I'm also considering "Pontus" (from Greek mythology I believe.)

And that comment about being "morally lesser" was meant to be funny. But... I'm gonna go back and edit it out. -edit here- For some reason, I can't go back and change it. -__- The 
"EDIT" button's gone! So instead, I'll apologize to whoever felt it was an attack towards them! Didn't mean to insult anyone.

I've had that tank for a little over a month. I used water from my already cycled tank, let it run, and did a water change/test before putting the new guy in. There's no way I would risk any critter's life just cause I wanted to have a nice fish "sooner".

Sorry... I'm not savvy when it comes to fish abbreviations. Is "HM" Half Moon? If so, then yes, that's what he was labeled as at Big Al's


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You only have 15-20 minutes to edit posts. After that the edit button magically disappears.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

omg! That is one heck of a butterfly HM! Lucky! How many gallons is that tank, it looks awesome! I would add some more sand though.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I think Mr. Gorgeous is an AWESOME name!!! =] Keep calling him that! =]

My sister would be SO jealous! She loves Dals and he's a halfmoon butterfly as well! D:
I'M jealous too! >.<

I agree with the plants thing! =] I LOVE plants! XD I love pretty colorful things! You picked great plants to start with! =] You have good taste! And I LOVE how the orange of the tank contrasts so nicely with his coloring! <3


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

RKbusy said:


> Crazy person glued to the betta rack.


That made me laugh!

He is very pretty.


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Since I got this Tank second hand, I'm not positive how many gallons it is. I THINK 2 gals? I don't want to add more sand 1) because it took freaking FOREVER just to wash that much, and more importantly 2) I read that any more than 2 inches of sand will result in "dead spots" where there just is no aeration. From what I've researched, even with this much sand, I will need to take a chopstick and regularly poke holes in it to allow airflow.

Besides, although I think it would look better with more sand, I'd rather more water for Mr. Gorgeous Manny (it works!) to swim in.

@wallywest: Awww. Thanks for those wonderful comments. Although I don't think any of it was due to conscious planning! LOL. It just all happened to turn out well.

ANNNNNND... Gratuitous posting of more pictures. Just because he's awesome! ^_^

Starting on a bubble nest:


















Unlike Drakon, Gorgeous Manny actually uses his hideout! 









And finally, I pic of Drakon's tank. Just so you can see the difference with MORE PLANTS! (OH how I love them!)









Drakon has a sort of Asian forest/garden thing going. I'm going for a ship-wrecked/beach theme with Gorgeous Manny. Any low-moderate light plants that would do well in a small tank you can *suggest?* That would look part of the theme? I was thinking banana plants... but they're high light. *sigh*

I think at this point, I've pretty much given in to my betta obsession. I've been dreaming about doing things with my empty 20 gallon.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

How about Teach? For Edward Teach? As in Blackbeard? As in the pirate?  It would suit your shipwreck theme, though the name isn't exactly as "Tough" as you might like... Though if you explain the meaning, it might give him a respectful nod xD

If you want to stick with the pirate theme I thought of, here's some pirates, if Teach isn't tough enough xD

http://www.privateerdragons.com/pirates_famous1.html


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

lol his coloring is deffinatly blue butterfly. But he's either super delta or Halfmoon kinda hard to tell when he is not flairing.


----------

